# Whirlyball III (part 2)



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

OK let's try this again.....This will be played Thursday, October 28th. from 7-9pm. It will be open to the first 15 people to get me their money ($17) Everyone is welcome to play. Price may fluxuate a few bucks depending on the number of players....please join us. 

Whirlyball is played on an enclosed court approximately 40 ft wide by 100 ft long with ten &#8220;bumper cars&#8221;, five cars each of yellow and red. Each person is given a Jai-Alai-like wicket they use to throw a softball size waffle ball at a basketball size target hanging at each end of the court. When you hit the target your team is given two points. Checking, of course, is allowed. Each arena has its own referee who sees that things do not get out of hand, helps with rules interpretation, and contributes color commentary. Each round lasts 13 minutes with 2 minutes for player changes so we can have four games per hour. The rest of the waiting players can watch the games thru the glass around the arena. Both players and spectators have a great time! AND adult beverages ARE permitted.

Now for the Plus part......anyone who wants to get in some archery practice, we can meet an hour early at MJC archery (Next to Whirlyball) to shoot at their indoor range prior to the game. Their rates are $5 per 1/2 hour and $8 per hour.

Let's make this one work....PLEASE check the date and get me your money. 

Send or deliver payment to:

Neal Easterbrook
32045 Dequindre
Madison Heights, MI 48071


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll be there.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm in.


----------



## buddhabelly (Jan 19, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

OK, I am in. Will get with you Neal to work out the details later.

John


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Melon, can you call Krause's wife and see if he can go? :chillin: 

Neal


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm in! Neal----->  <-----Me :lol:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I'll check at work today and see if the "peanut gallery" can make it too and will let you know ! :lol: 

Count me in.


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

Neal, 
Kat and i are not able to make it. Have Fun!!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Sorry, Marc.......but think of the beating you'll save yourself from your wife.

The good news is we only have 4 spots open.....get em' in quick this one will be a go.

Neal


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

The thongs are almost ready, a few more coats of scotchguard, Neal and Esox will be all set.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> The thongs are almost ready, a few more coats of scotchguard, Neal and Esox will be all set.


Scotchgaurd!?!? you better use kevlar.

You can use teflon for esox'....he needs a non-stick surface :yikes:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Scotch works for me.


I have had some decent scotches before, never tried this "Scotchguard" stuff.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

kbkrause said:


> The thongs are almost ready, a few more coats of scotchguard, Neal and Esox will be all set.


The Neighbor and I are also IN :evil:  

I am in for scotch too......

Regarding the Scotchgaurd thongs...... How about EYEguard!!

Does anyone have horse blinders I can borrow?  :lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Ok..Here's who we have:

1. Me (I'm #1, I'm #1,.....)
2. Vickie (Wife)
3. Mike (friend)
4. Renee (friend)
5. trouttime
6. Neighbor (James)
7. Esox
8. NEMichSports.
9. Melon
10. JNPcook
11. Fiji
12. ?
13. ?
14. ?
15. ?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Where is MJC and Whirley ball going to be played? Hastings??
<----<<<


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Joe Archer said:


> Where is MJC and Whirley ball going to be played? Hastings??
> <----<<<


Clinton twp....15 mile and Groesbeck


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Cool! I'm in! <----<<< 
(Lilbow too)


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Joe Archer said:


> Cool! I'm in! <----<<<
> (Lilbow too)


Excellent!!!

1. Me (I'm #1, I'm #1,.....)
2. Vickie (Wife)
3. Mike (friend)
4. Renee (friend)
5. trouttime
6. Neighbor (James)
7. Esox
8. NEMichSports.
9. Melon
10. JNPcook
11. Fiji
12. Joe Archer
13. Lilbow
14. ?
15. ?


----------



## lilbow (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay count me and Joe Archer in!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

SalmonSlammer is in....One spot left,then we'll start a waiting list in case someone drops out.

1. Me (I'm #1, I'm #1,.....)
2. Vickie (Wife)
3. Mike (friend)
4. Renee (friend)
5. trouttime
6. Neighbor (James)
7. Esox
8. NEMichSports.
9. Melon
10. JNPcook
11. Fiji
12. Joe Archer
13. Lilbow
14. Salmon Slammer
15. ?


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

GoneFishing, EdMc, GSPGuy you guys all live close to WhirlyBall.
Get your butts up there so we can whack you. 

Fresh meat! :evil:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

OK OK, why don't you put Gone Fishing Jr. down and I'll be on the back up list. If he's too young, I guess you can have a piece of me!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Cool!


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

> OK OK, why don't you put Gone Fishing Jr. down and I'll be on the back up list.


Ok, sounds good. Just tell Jr to fasten his seatbelt. We dont want another person reaching for the ball and falling out their car and ending up on the battlefield ( ESOX ). :tdo12: :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Aww heck, I wouldn't have landed on the battlefield if the darn glass wasn't there to stop me from making a quick exit over the boards.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Sounds like fun but the wife says I too old!!!! The way we both felt yesterday I believe her.( both felt achey and run down. maybe something going around.)


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Great news John, I'll check to see if there is a age limit. 

We are full, but if there is anyone still interested please let me know and I'll put you on the waiting list, in the case someone drops out.

Looking forward to it  

Neal


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

John- if you want to partcipate along with Paul, I can go and just keep an eye on the adult beverages!  

Seriously it would probably be a lot more fun for both of you? I wouldn't mind sitting the bench and hanging out until the next time.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Hey Neal...

I'm back in town, the check is in the mail...

GAME ON!!!


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Neal, I mailed your check today.

I got a backup person ( Tim W ) that wants to play if someone drops out.

Mike


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Melon said:


> Neal, I mailed your check today.
> 
> I got a backup person ( Tim W ) that wants to play if someone drops out.
> 
> Mike


Actually, I forgot to add two people to the original list so we have 17 current players. We'll see how things add up come game time.

Neal


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Neal,
Can you post the list again?
Thanks


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal,
I have another guy who really wants to play, but I told him next time that we have too many already. If you want to shoot for twenty people let me know and I will call him and confirm it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Is there any chance someone can take my place? Something came up and I don't think I will be attending? Let me know? <----<<<


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Joe, buddhabelly said he wanted to go, but didnt get put on the list. I think he plans on going, so we should be ok.

I will call him and tell him.

Mike


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Melon, I have Buddha on my list.

Joe, Check your PM.

Neal


----------



## buddhabelly (Jan 19, 2003)

Neal I can drop of the check in person today asap. Just need your address at work and a time to be there!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Cant wait!!!   
Who's on the final list Neal?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Things are a bit unclear right now. Probably won't know for sure until Wed. 

For sure I have:

1. Me
2. Vickie
3. Esox
4. Melon
5. Buddha
6. Jnpcook
7. KBKrause
8. Trouttime
9. Neighbor
10. NEMichsportsman
11. Salmon Slammer
12. Gone Fishing
13. Mike
14 . Renee
15 (Fiji/Lilbow?)

Fiji is now a maybe. Joe Archer also dropped out, and I have not heard from Lilbow. Those of you who have guys on deck, they may have a chance, but I probably won't know till game day. PM me your phone #'s so I can reach you at any time.

Neal


----------

